# Chip options?



## V.A.G. (Oct 23, 2005)

Are there any chip options available for the W8?And who does it?
I could not find anything.


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: Chip options? (V.A.G.)*

GIAC and Wetterauer....


----------

